# Welche Feederrolle



## nostradamus (2. Dezember 2018)

Hi,
brauche eine neue Feederrolle. Was könnt ihr empfehlen.

danke
mario


----------



## Semmelmehl (2. Dezember 2018)

DAM Quick Camaro FS


----------



## Peter_Piper (3. Dezember 2018)

Spro Cresta Match&Feeder
Shimano Baitrunner X-Aero 4000
Browning Backfire II mit oder ohne Freilauf
Daiwa Match&Feeder 4012


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Dezember 2018)

Shimano Aero Feeder 4000 FA. Nutze ich selbst, top Qualität.


----------



## alexpp (3. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe mehrere Browning Black Viper Long Ranger 855, mit denen ich zufriedenbin. Allerdings ist nicht alles positiv. Leerlauf könnte ruhiger sein und bei lockerer Schnur wickelt sich die Mono schnell unter der Spule, kann gewaltig nerven. Ist aber leicht zu vermeiden, muss man halt nur darauf achten. Anscheinend ist die Rolle aktuell inkl. Versand für 67€ zu bekommen.


----------



## nostradamus (3. Dezember 2018)

Danke. Hatte auch schon überlegt mir die Black Viper zu holen, da es die momentan für rund 55 euro gibt. grundsätzlich bin ich von den rollen von browning kein so mega fan.


----------



## alexpp (3. Dezember 2018)

Mehr als 80€ ist die Rolle m. M. nicht wert. Positiv ist die vollwertige Ersatzspule.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Dezember 2018)

Jede Rolle macht den Job, worauf man achten sollte:

Schnureinzug! Umso höher dieser Ausfällt, desto schneller bekommt ihr die Montagen aus dem Wasser. Bei Distanzfeedern eine schöne Sache, bei Ködern wie Würmern, Mais etc. wird es insofern Fies, weil ein enormer Drall entsteht. Es kann also unter Umständen bei nicht angepassten Rigs schnell passieren, das ihr euch Perrücken des Todes einhandelt. Meine Schnureinzugempfehlungen von daher:

Feedern bis 30 Meter: 65 Zentimeter bis 75 Zentimeter Einzug
Feedern bis 60 Meter: 75 Zentimeter bis 85 Zentimeter Einzug
Feedern über 60 Meter: 85 Zentimeter +

Die Art der Rolle ist in meinen Augen unerheblich. Ich nutze 30 Euro Spinnrollen, Matchrollen, einfach alles. Persönlich Vorlieben schwingen da immer mit. Ich mag Rollen um die 280 Gramm, mit Spulen geringer Aufnahme (20er Schnur 150 Meter).

Bremsenart etc. ist auch für jeden Individuell bei seinem persönlichen Geschmack zu befinden. Freilauf ist nicht nötig, manche mögen ihn, ich brauche ihn nicht.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Dezember 2018)

Spro Passion R720 nutze ich an meiner zweiten Feederrute.
Auch eine günstige, zu empfehlende Rolle


----------



## alexpp (3. Dezember 2018)

Die vergleichsweise große Rollen wie die Black Viper sind besonders an Flüssen wie Rhein und schweren Futterkörben interessant. Ich werfe damit ein 120g Strömungskorb (gefüllt sicher 200g) schätzungsweise bis zu 50m. Da werden die Rute und Rolle schon ordentlich belastet. Dank der großen Kurbel und Knauf ist der Futterkorb schnell ohne Verrenkungen aus dem Wasser.


----------



## wolf76 (3. Dezember 2018)

An der schweren Federrute hab ich eine Daiwa Emcast 5000, ist ein großes Teil aber super Preis-Leistung.
An der leichten Feder eine Spro Passion 730.
Ich mag lieber etwas größere Spulendurchmesser bei Mono.


----------



## A.Schmidt (3. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin sehr von der MS Range Prime Feeder 5000 X begeistert .
Die Balzer Masterpiece Feeder 8550 F 
Sieht sehr verlockend aus, ist mit dem Release Clip auch echt interessant.
Nächste Saison versuche ich diese eventuell.


----------

